# a scottish tale



## bev (Feb 26, 2009)

A man is cupping his hand to scoop water from a Highland burn. 

A Gamekeeper shouts 

" Dinnae drink thon waater ! It's foo ae coo's keech an pish " 

The man replies 

" My good fellow I'm English,would you kindly repeat that please ? " 

The keeper replies 

" I said use two hands,that way you will spill less " 

Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the smile bev - very funny!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

I showed it to mt friend who is a Scott and she thought it very pant wettingly funny!


----------



## kojack (Feb 27, 2009)

Fab. Must rush off and change underwear


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hysterically funny


----------



## Sucr`e (Jul 19, 2009)

*Ripe Tomatoes*



Caroline said:


> I showed it to mt friend who is a Scott and she thought it very pant wettingly funny!


Mrs Smith was looking over her fence at her next door neighbors tomatoes, when her neighbor appeared. OH. Mr Brown she cried, you have the biggest and reddest tomatoes i have ever seen, how do you get them that way. Well Jackie Gordan said, every morning after watering them, i lift up my kilt, they are so embarrassed they blush red and thats how they stay. OH thankyou Gordan Jackie said, i must try that. So every morning she lifted up her dress. After a week Gordan spoke to her and she said. No Gordan, my tomatoes are still very green, but you should see the size of my cucumbers.


----------

